# Blessing Kidded!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Blessing screamed on the baby monitor at about 6am this morning so we hauled mega booty down to the barn. She had a nose and two little feet showing. Out popped a beautiful little buckskin kid. Cleaned the main goo off and put it in front of Blessing. Lifted the tail and its a DOE!!! Yeah!!! My first Zeus daughter! I'm so happy! Now if the little stinker would nurse. She's been eager to nurse, Blessing won't stand when she latches on and when I try to help she refuses to try to eat. So we'll keep trying. She has latched on by herself though so I'll convince Blessing to stand.

Piccies...


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful kid! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is as beautiful as her mother! Congratulations!

I was up and checking at 5 am....glad that you got to see Blessings very first baby being born.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so glad its a girl! They're both snoozing now. 

She did start nursing on her own so that was good and she passed the placenta. Shew, now I can rest. Haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe!!! Now that I see Blessing with a kid she finally looks all grown up. I just can't believe that little thing is able to have her own kids. 

Congratulations - well done Blessing and Zeus


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Congrats on the doeling!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!  
This little doeling sure is a carbon copy of Blessing and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She so like her mom- congratulations on the doe you wanted.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she looks just like her momma!! She's pretty!! Congrats 

Wouldn't it be funny if Blessing's daughter had a buckskin kid that looked like her?  I always thought Blessing looked like Rose :wink:


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

just beautiful--congrats. now the fun begins


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! What great times to have babies! 

Enjoy your new doeling!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Blessing is every bit as big as her dam but yes I do understand what your saying Stacey. When I was looking at her last night I thought, "how can my baby be having a baby???" Hehe!

I'm going to name her SGM AZ Enchanted Dreamer... 


















Looks like she'll have the roaning on her black parts from her sire Zeus.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the name!!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations on an adorable little girl.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:stars: :stars: :leap: She is adorable. Congratulations


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe! What are you going to name her? She's adorable.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

awwwww! Both of them are adorable!  (mom and kid. ) That's Blessing in your sig pic, right? I remeber seeing that pic when you first put it on your site....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! I just got home and found this! Congrats! she is goreous!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the name, she is just to adorable!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY more babies!!!!!! You are totally making me jealous!!!! I dont have one due for just a few more weeks! I am having some major baby syndrome, I need babies!!!!! ANd if that little girl comes missing from your barn, do not worry, she is in safe hands hehehe :clap: :stars: congrats!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

don't know how i missed this but OMG she is just beautiful congrats. love her name to


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww Congrats!!! She is sooo pretty! Awww babies! I am so jealous


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!! Congratulations! Great name too! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She's definitely a keeper. I am pretty proud of how the boys are turning out. They're looking excellent. Evy is pretty nice, but she maybe on my sales list by the time I get more Rue daughters. I have 4 or 5 more due by Rue yet!!!

I have more coming in a little over 6 weeks!


----------

